# Folks that keep looking for the gotcha alternative...



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

So I suppose I’ve seen the question asked a dozen times since I’ve been following P&S.

“Anyone have any effective Gotcha alternatives?” Well I’m posting to give my response on the question. I already know there are going to be many posts that say “why mess with something if it works?” ”nothing replaces the gotcha plug!” ……blah blah blah There are some bad knock offs (Bass Pro's Offshore Angler version)<---horrible BUT

I think there are two good reasons to look for alternatives. One is price, which is self-explanatory. Second, I don’t think the smaller size gotchas don’t offer the same level of action. My answer comes from a guy who makes and sells lures on PierLures.com - 
Which offers the Mack Attack jig - Slightly shorter than the standard gotcha and lighter in weight. I keep a bunch of them in my tackle bag for every trip. Anyhow look them up for yourself. Fred is the guy who sells them and is a cool guy. He has always been happy to answer any questions and works to make his customers happy. He also sells various other jigs and ready made rigs. Shipping is reasonable and prices are good. Give them a try, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed. I love the mack attack jigs cause they’re cheaper and they work great. Tell Fred you heard about him on P&S!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Is this it?
http://www.pierlures.com/index.php?...d=6&vmcchk=1&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=154


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

Aye. That'd be them


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I like gotchas but I don't like that you can t change out the top hooks and they rust quickly.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I guess you could always add a split ring and change hooks that way.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

I buy all the Gotcha's I want at under $3.00 a piece, these look good but sure no bargain...


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

So where can a man find Gotchas for under $3?  I gotz ta know!


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

1/2 ounce a little too light for me I'll stick with the original....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

JLOVE said:


> So where can a man find Gotchas for under $3? I gotz ta know!


No kidding! Spill it!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Maxway sells 'em cheap.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

JLOVE said:


> So where can a man find Gotchas for under $3? I gotz ta know!


Right! Go on and spill the beans. It's not like burning a fishing spot.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

the last place I got them was "the Cricket barn" in Louisburg, NC...


----------



## JLOVE (Feb 17, 2012)

Rockfish1 said:


> the last place I got them was "the Cricket barn" in Louisburg, NC...


Was anyone else able to find anything about this place??? Don't make a darn if someone is selling gotchas for a nickle if I can't find the guy to buy some!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought about ordering some of those over the winter but at only 1/2 oz in a good Southwest wind might hook myself in the Spring.

The small ones are not picky when they are thick, and im sure those lures would work.

What I've seen spainards hit:
Bare gold hooks, assorted colors of coffer stirrers over gold hooks, crappie jigs, stingsilvers, spoons, and tons of other metals, gotchas, rattle traps, bass crankbaits, bass spinnerbaits and buzzbaits, bucktails of all sizes and models, live baits, dead bait on a float, and strips of cut bait jigged around.


25/75 between the gold hooks and the gotchas for me.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

JLOVE said:


> So I suppose I’ve seen the question asked a dozen times since I’ve been following P&S.
> 
> “Anyone have any effective Gotcha alternatives?” Well I’m posting to give my response on the question. I already know there are going to be many posts that say “why mess with something if it works?” ”nothing replaces the gotcha plug!” ……blah blah blah There are some bad knock offs (Bass Pro's Offshore Angler version)<---horrible BUT
> 
> ...


Just placed my order. Got myself 8 of the Mack Attack jigs.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

here's the contact info for them cheap gotcha's

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Jims.Cricket.Ranch.919-497-3106


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I pay 2.75$ per plug (gotcha)..... Its all in how hard you look... But I'm always open to supporting a fellow fisherman.... nice jigs he has there


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

tip... if you can... get a part time job at a sporting goods place. and use the discount like its the last day on earth!!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

3 pack got-chas can be found for under 9 dollars if you look around.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

JLOVE said:


> Was anyone else able to find anything about this place??? Don't make a darn if someone is selling gotchas for a nickle if I can't find the guy to buy some!


I live in Louisburg, NC . . .

It's called Jim's Cricket Ranch . . . Contact info below !

Jim's Cricket Ranch
2110 NC Hwy 561 Louisburg, NC 27549
919-497-3106


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

JLOVE said:


> So where can a man find Gotchas for under $3? I gotz ta know!


Fleming candy co. has them for $2.95
3680 S. Main St. Salisbury, NC 28145. (704) 633-4251.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> I live in Louisburg, NC . . .
> 
> It's called Jim's Cricket Ranch . . . Contact info below !
> 
> ...


The map says I am about 36 miles from there. Are there other good deals to look out for if I was to go for a field trip.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

surfinsam and all the rest!!! I've posted this a dozen times on the hook problem. Cut the old, rusty one off and replace with a double hook that will slide over the wire front and back and turn it up or down, your choice. Or simply rewire them and use new hooks. Don't say it won't work cause I make them from scratch, rebuild them, repaint them or re hook them. And that includes molding the head, making the body and painting.


----------

